# Dialekte: das macht Spaß!



## Bonjules

_EDIT: Von hier gespalten, damit der arme Samcluk auf weiteres Deutschlernen nicht verzichtet_

Hola Krümel,
vielleicht hasch 'etzt scho recht, aber wenn des jetz so a ganz
'wisseschaftliche' Untersuchung isch...
saludos!


----------



## Krümelmonster

ja du weisch scho was'd Pisa war, oddr?
Do war nix mit onnersucha. zeddele nokladschd on ferddich


----------



## Bonjules

Ha so was, des duht mer etz aber leid. Des wisse mer hier in
P.R. halt net so....


----------



## Krümelmonster

ja Pisa war des Lombadeng (priafonga en alle megliche fächer) wo die deidsch bagasch so versagt hat em länderdurchschnidd... wo alle gmoint hen se müssed jetzedle s ganze syschdem reformiera... on i han jetz des drecks reformierde abi am hals...sei froh wenns net midkriagt hasch, des war amole peinlich...


----------



## Bonjules

Also des riacht jo wie a richtiger Mischthaufa-
musch des Abi denn mache oder reformiera? 
Aber'sch au wohr dass i damals, am KG, net hätt durchschliddra dürfa wo i doch so faul war ond emmer nur auf der Geig' g'schbield hätt.


----------



## Henryk

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> ja Pisa war des Lombadeng (priafonga en alle megliche fächer) wo die deidsch bagasch so versagt hat em länderdurchschnidd... wo alle gmoint hen se müssed jetzedle s ganze syschdem reformiera... on i han jetz des drecks reformierde abi am hals...sei froh wenns net midkriagt hasch, des war amole peinlich...


Jeht's och uff Hochdeutsch? Ik glob nehmleh datt die nisch-Muttasprachler n'paar Probleme ham hier irjendwatt zu fastehn.


----------



## Krümelmonster

ha so ebbes, berlinerisch kann i abbor nedda. I muas des Abbi grad macha, abbor ben scho halba ferdich, zom guada gligg.
jetzt hat halt jeder 5 Leischdongskurs, Deidsch on Madde muas mor, on I hab noa no schbanisch on englisch on fissig. 
Haja, hab scho vor a oiserle zom reissa, so schwer ischs no au widder nedd 
Hed ned dengt, dass mor em WR-Forum au no oin fendt, wo mei muddorschbroch ko...


----------



## MrMagoo

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> ha so ebbes, berlinerisch kann i abbor nedda. I muas des Abbi grad macha, abbor ben scho halba ferdich, zom guada gligg.
> jetzt hat halt jeder 5 Leischdongskurs, Deidsch on Madde muas mor, on I hab noa no schbanisch on englisch on fissig.
> Haja, hab scho vor a oiserle zom reissa, so schwer ischs no au widder nedd
> Hed ned dengt, dass mor em WR-Forum au no oin fendt, wo mei muddorschbroch ko...


 
Gut, dat ich dat nich machng muß, diset Zentral-abi,dat tät mia echt auffe neafn gehn...
Ichatt nochng oantliches Abi mit fia Leistungskuasn - un' Mathe mußtichaahnich ham im Abi - wenn doch, hätt ichs mia gleich inne Haare schmian könn'!


----------



## Vespasian

Ich verschtah alles was ier schribed. Was mich aber interessiere würd isch, verschtönd ier mich au? Es isch uf jedefall interessant Dialekt au mal z'läse und nöd nur wie susch amigs z'ghöre. Aber gits für eui Dialäkt Schribregle?


----------



## Krümelmonster

Ha jo, i denk en beschdimmdor Schdandard sodd mor scho halda kenna. On em Schwobaländle wars Abi no nia so arg oifach... Zendralabbi hemmor jo scho lang, ben I au froh drom...
Guad, Bayern soll ja nommal a bissle schwäror sei... 

Ha klar vorschehn mir dia, abbor schreibregla gibds für schwäbisch ned, isch au bleed, weils dia Vokale jo net gibbd (dia mischong zwischa a un o zom beischbial)


----------



## Vespasian

Ja das känn ich. Mängisch chamer aber improvisiere. Es git Lüt die schribed zum Bispil Chèès (Käse) will Ches und Chäs i de Betonig eigentlich falsch sind.


----------



## MrMagoo

Füas Westfeelische gippts auch keine schreibregeln. Un' weil de Leute hia nichmea platt küan, sondan inna Schule schonn Hochdeutsch lean' mußtn, kammans auch so ganz gut lesn - is ehm recht nah anna Schtandaatschprache. Hia liegen de "Problehmfelders" eha inna Chrammatik!


----------



## Krümelmonster

Bäh, je mehr i driabor nochdenk desdo mehr hanne's gfiahl deidsch isch oifach a grausiche schbroch.... egal welcher dialekt...


----------



## MrMagoo

Kannich abba nich sahng! 
Ich finds grade schön, daßwa so viele vaschiedene Dialekte hahm.


----------



## Stefanie1976

Ich finde es auch schoen, dass wir so viele Dialekte haben.

Isch hab kin Fiduz, wie man krieewelsch schriewe duot, aewer dat is nisch so aerg, weil isch en Wöertbock jefunge haev.


----------



## heidita

Leider kann ich überhaupt nicht mitreden, ich kann leider nur Hochdeutsch . Gerade schaffe ich es, euch zu verstehen. Den Rest denke ich mir.


----------



## heidita

Stefanie, Fiduz?


----------



## heidita

Hendryk, nur die nicht Mutterprachler?


----------



## Stefanie1976

heidita said:
			
		

> Stefanie, Fiduz?


 
ein Wort, das wir benutzen im Sinne von "keine Ahnung, keinen blassen Schimmer".


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:
			
		

> Hendryk, nur die nicht Mutterprachler?


 
Die Umsetzung vom Mündlichen ins Schriftliche könnte natürlich auch besser und einheitlicher vollzogen werden. Mündlich würde ich es auch besser verstehen, so muss ich es auch 2-3 Mal durchlesen.



> Bäh, je mehr i driabor nochdenk desdo mehr hanne's gfiahl deidsch isch oifach a grausiche schbroch.... egal welcher dialekt...


 
Sprichta ditt wirkleh so aus?


----------



## Krümelmonster

i net, weil i normal nedda so arg schwäbel, do wird mr en dr schual gmobbt wemmor so schwätzt, abbor dia äldore leid en meim flegga scho.

Schdadds "driabor" ko mor abbr au "dribber" saga


----------



## übermönch

uy, Loida, isch vestö jesch nid. Spüschd kena wützbegasch? 

Die Dialekte sollten als eigene Sprachen anerkannt werden ehe sie aussterben, obwohl das leider schon größtenteils passiert ist. Die unterscheiden sich ja mehr als zwei zufällige slawische sprachen.


----------



## flame

oisdan i muass sogn des gfreit mi jetzt scho gaunz bsundas dos do amoi in da mundoat plaudat wiad. ma hod jo maunchmoi scho grod des gfüh dos des wos unaunschdendigs warad. midn schreibn is hoit a bissl a problem. ma miasst se hoid auf a laudschrift einign. Aussadem hobts ma wida a boa neiche weata glernd, und dafia daung i eich recht sche.

I sogs hoid imma: Deitsch is jo goa ka schbroch, sundan nua a samlsurium vun mea oda wenicha vawaunde mundoatn.

Wo wiad denn leicht hochdeitsch **g'schbrochn**? In Hambuag vüleicht, oda in Bochum? Ned amoi am Buagdeata vaschdestas (oba des kummt woascheindle davaun dos duatn so leise redn).

Oisdan pfiat eich daweu - und waun des wea auf hochdeitsch iwasetzt hom mecht, schreibts ma a PN


----------



## Vespasian

flame said:
			
		

> Wo wiad denn leicht hochdeitsch **g'schbrochn**? In Hambuag vüleicht, oda in Bochum? Ned amoi am Buagdeata vaschdestas (oba des kummt woascheindle davaun dos duatn so leise redn).


Ich ha mal ghört dass in Hannover s'korrektische Hochdütsch gredet wird. Das isch aber kei persönlichi Erfahrig. Gits überhaupt en Hannoveranische Dialäkt?


----------



## heidita

Krümmel, flegga?

Ubermönch, wützbegasch?

flame, a boa neiche weata?

Den Rest habe ich verstanden!!!! Mensch, eine richtige Qual für mich!

Schade, ich hätte auch gern was gesagt....


----------



## flame

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Ich ha mal ghört dass in Hannover s'korrektische Hochdütsch gredet wird. Das isch aber kei persönlichi Erfahrig. Gits überhaupt en Hannoveranische Dialäkt?


 
des is mia a gsogt wuan - no dazua vun mein oidn deitschbrofessa.

intressant warads amoi, de tonbandln, wos zum schbroch leanan broduziad wean, zum ohean. i hob nemle den schdoakn vadocht, de san olle auf deitsch-deitsch. drum vaschdengan uns a kane schottischn deitschlerarinnan, waunstas in an weana beisl driffst;  eale woah - haums uns amoi gfrogt wos ma fira schbroch redn .....


----------



## flame

heidita said:
			
		

> flame, a boa neiche weata?


 
ein paar neue Wörter

wir in der Wiener Mundart sind sehr schlampig in der Unterscheidung Worte/Wörter, sprechen zum Teil sehr weich (p->b, k->g) und verschlucken wie die meisten anderen auch gerne mal Endsilben

Lese die Mundarttexte unbedingt laut, das macht es viel leichter



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> Schade, ich hätte auch gern was gesagt....


 
Haben Deine Eltern nicht auch manchmal zu Dir gesagt: "Geh Heidi, wo hast du denn **das** gehört?", wenn Du mit Worten aus der GEgend angerückt bist?


----------



## Vespasian

> eale woah


Das han ich jetzt nöd verschtandè.


----------



## Bonjules

Also dia hen emmer gsait dass di Ardiggl so schwär sen em Deitscha. 
Abr do hemmer a glois Merksätzle em Schwäb'scha(dass mer se emmer em Kopf het):
"Das die der Deifl hol !!" 

saludos

ps (des kammer au so oim Seggl saga!)


----------



## flame

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Das han ich jetzt nöd verschtandè.


 
eale woah = ehrlich wahr

eine jener unverzichtbaren Füllphrasen, ohne die wir in der Mundart nicht auskämen, göö!


----------



## heidita

Ich bin weiterhin begeistert dabei den "Kauderwelsch " zu lesen!!!

Flame, kannst du mir die Worte von Krümmel..und Ubermönch erklären?

Nein, ich habe noch nie Dialekt gesprochen oder sprechen gehört, nicht in meiner Zone. 

Ich erinnere mich an meine Freundin mit ihrem Schwäbischen Mann: ich verstand nur noch Bahnhof.."Hochdeutsch" bat ich sie beide, worauf mir meine Freundinant wortete: A da musi ja wida so komisch spreche!

Na ja, so ähnlich. Ich war in ihrem Haushalt immer "der Saupreuss". Liebevoll gemeint, natürlich.


----------



## flame

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich bin weiterhin begeistert dabei den "Kauderwelsch " zu lesen!!!


wie schön! meiner meinung nach gilt hier ganz besonders: imitieren statt interpretieren


			
				heidita said:
			
		

> Flame, kannst du mir die Worte von Krümmel..und Ubermönch erklären?


werd's versuchen:


			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Bäh, je mehr i driabor nochdenk desdo mehr hanne's gfiahl deidsch isch oifach a grausiche schbroch.... egal welcher dialekt...


puh, je mehr ich darüber nachdenke desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl Deutsch ist einfach eine grausige Sprache....


			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> i net, weil i normal nedda so arg schwäbel, do wird mr en dr schual gmobbt wemmor so schwätzt, abbor dia äldore leid en meim flegga scho.
> Schdadds "driabor" ko mor abbr au "dribber" saga


ich nicht, weil ich normal nicht so arg "schwäbele", da wird man in der Schule gemobbt wenn man so schwätzt, aber die älteren Leute in meinem Flecken _(=Ort)_ schon. Statt "driabor" kann man aber auch "dribber" sagen


			
				Übermönch said:
			
		

> uy, Loida, isch vestö jesch nid. Spüschd kena wützbegasch?


Hier stoße ich an meine Grenzen:
ui, Leute, ich verstehe (_jetzt_ oder _euch?_) nicht. Spricht keiner (_Würtzburgisch_ oder _Würzbergisch_)

liebe Reisegrüße an euch alle aus Bukarest


----------



## heidita

Hilfe: Flecken! Wer hätte das gedacht...

Ich habe bei Übermönch verstanden:  ich verstehe jetzt nicht. Spricht _denn_ keiner Wützburgisch (!)


----------



## Krümelmonster

ja, Flegga = Ort (wemmer en so kloine dörfla sitzt), duad mr leid dass i so lang nex gschriaba hao, abbr i han dohoim grad koi Indrnäd.


----------



## flame

heidita said:
			
		

> Hilfe: Flecken! Wer hätte das gedacht...


dann gibt's da noch den "Marktflecken", und Deutschland war mit seinen unzähligen Grafschaften und Fürstentümern im 19. Jahrhundert ein richtiger "Fleckerlteppich"


----------



## Krümelmonster

Ja und wenn man sagt "I geh en Flegga", dann meint man damit das Ortszentrum (auch wenn man schon im Ort ist), also normalerweise dass man einkaufen geht...


----------

